# A Govt Job



## citico (May 18, 2004)

A guy goes to the Post Office to apply for a job. 
The interviewer asks him, "Are you allergic to anything?" 

He replies, "Yes, caffeine. I can't drink coffee." 

"Have you ever served in the military?" 

"Yes," he says, "I was in Iraq for two years." 

The interviewer says, "That will give you 5 extra points toward employment." 

Then he asks, "Are you disabled in any way?" 

The guy says, "Yes. A bomb exploded near me and I lost both my testicles." 

The interviewer grimaces and then says, "Okay. You've got enough points for me to hire you right now. 
Our normal hours are from 8:00 am to 4:00 pm. You can start tomorrow at 10:00 am, and plan on starting at 10:00 am 
every day." 

The guy is puzzled and asks, "If the work hours are from 8:00 am to 4:00 pm, why don't you want me here until 10:00 am?" 

"This is a government job," the interviewer says. "For the first two hours, we just stand around drinking coffee and scratching our balls. No point in you coming in for that."


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

:lol: !rolling :lol: !rolling :lol: !rolling 

Sometimes truth is funnier than fiction.


----------



## WVChops_SigTau (Apr 9, 2010)

I showed this to my buddy who is a state road worker and he just said "That's about right"


----------



## LukeSchool (Jun 20, 2010)

:lol: :lol: 

This made my day!

:sure: I want to have a government job.


----------

